# Sound treating in trunk



## Mochenmat14 (May 22, 2015)

Anyone?... While I have my trunk pulled apart lol!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Nope, you done need to scrape it off. 

That's a keyless entry antenna.


----------



## Mochenmat14 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks i appreciate it!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The wierd stuff brushed all over is factory sound deadening/caulk


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Post completed pics please.


----------



## Mochenmat14 (May 22, 2015)

will do...its been raining here so haven't had a chance to finish it but should be pretty close to done by Monday


----------



## Mochenmat14 (May 22, 2015)

Took me all afternoon but I finished ... Kinda finished treating the trunk


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Mochenmat14 said:


> Took me all afternoon but I finished ... Kinda finished treating the trunk


Thanks for the pics. Noticeable difference in sound deafening?


----------



## Mochenmat14 (May 22, 2015)

.Cody said:


> Mochenmat14 said:
> 
> 
> > Took me all afternoon but I finished ... Kinda finished treating the trunk
> ...


Yeah actually even without all the trim pieces back in it's super quiet! Now if that **** subwoofer can get here faster so I can install it!! Haha


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Mochenmat14 said:


> Yeah actually even without all the trim pieces back in it's super quiet! Now if that **** subwoofer can get here faster so I can install it!! Haha


Does it help with bass rattle?


----------



## Mochenmat14 (May 22, 2015)

.Cody said:


> Mochenmat14 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah actually even without all the trim pieces back in it's super quiet! Now if that **** subwoofer can get here faster so I can install it!! Haha
> ...


I'll let you next week when I install my sub ?


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

In to hear about the improvement


----------



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Mochenmat14 said:


> Took me all afternoon but I finished ... Kinda finished treating the trunk


Nice job.
Did mine but it has the battery in the trunk.
In terms of sound system, a DSP along with your equipment improvements will do wonders for this car. The factory stereo is a horrible design that needs all the help it can get.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Mochenmat14 said:


> I'll let you next week when I install my sub ?


So how is it?


----------



## Mochenmat14 (May 22, 2015)

.Cody said:


> Mochenmat14 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll let you next week when I install my sub ?
> ...


It sounds beautiful! Only gripe is the vents, they make the only noise I can hear... Not sure if I should just seal em up or not


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I did soundproofing in my wheel wells, what a difference that made as well! Quiet as a Cadillac.


----------

